#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Διαχωρισμός ενός διαμερίσματος σε δύο

## ISMINI_82

Σε κτιριο με αδεια του 83 ιδιοκτητης θελει να χωρισει ενα διαμερισμα των 130 τμ περιπου σε δυο μικροτερα.Τι χρειαζεται για να προχωρησω σε μια τετοια αλλαγη (διαμερισματωση)?
Απαιτειται αδεια δομησης?Κενακ? Οι συνιδιοκτητες εμπλεκονται καπου ?
Γενικα ποια ειναι η διαδικασια που πρεπει να ακολουθησω?

----------


## Xάρης

Βάσει της *§2.ιθ του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ* απαιτείται Έγκριση Εργασιών Μικρής Κλίμακας για:
 "*Εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις*, εφόσον δεν θίγονται τα στοιχεία του φέροντος οργανισμού του κτηρίου"

Βάσει της *§3.α του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ*:
"α. *Μικρής έκτασης εσωτερικές επισκευές ή διασκευές* που δεν μεταβάλλουν τη φέρουσα κατασκευή του κτηρίου ή τις όψεις του, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των κατασκευών που απαιτούνται για τη μετακίνηση ή την κάθε μορφής εξυπηρέτηση των ατόμων με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων. Δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται η κατασκευή ανελκυστήρα της §2 του άρθρου 27."

Αναλόγως της περίπτωσης και του πώς αντιμετωπίζουν το θέμα οι ΥΔΟΜ που δεν νομίζω ότι το αντιμετωπίζουν με ενιαία πολιτική, επιλέγεις τον τύπο έκδοσης άδειας.

Επίσης, οι *Τεχνικές Οδηγίες του Δεκ 2012* αναφέρουν τα εξής για συνενώσεις χώρων που είναι παρόμοια εργασία μ' αυτήν που επιθυμείς να πραγματοποιήσεις:
"§5 (σε συνδυασμό με τις υπ΄ αριθμ. 13448/16.03.2012 και 13451/16.03.2012 Υ.Α (ΦΕΚ.116/Α.Α.Π./09.10.2012) 
Για τη λειτουργική συνένωση χώρων του ιδίου ή ομόρων κτηρίων διακρίνονται οι κάτωθι περιπτώσεις: 
*Α) Συνένωση αυτοτελών ιδιοκτησιών εντός του ιδίου κτηρίου:* 
Αναλόγως του είδους των εργασιών και της χρήσης του προκύπτοντος χώρου, απαιτείται η εφαρμογή μιας εκ των τριών περιπτώσεων αδειοδότησης / ενημέρωσης του άρθρου 4 του νόμου. Στην περίπτωση εφαρμογής της διαδικασίας έγγραφης ενημέρωσης, πέραν των αναφερομένων στοιχείων στην παρούσα οδηγία εφαρμογής του άρθρου 4 §3, υποβάλλεται και τεχνική έκθεση αρμοδίου μηχανικού με την οποία τεκμηριώνεται η στατική επάρκεια του κτίσματος μετά τις προβλεπόμενες διαρρυθμίσεις / διασκευές."

Ακόμη, η *§10 του άρθρου 10 του Κτιριοδομικού* είναι σχετική και γράφει:
"Κατ’ εξαίρεση επιτρέπεται η διάνοιξη ανοιγμάτων σε εξωτερικούς τοίχους νομίμως υφιστάμενων κτηρίων κατασκευασμένων σε επαφή με το κοινό όριο οικοπέδων, για τη λειτουργική συνένωση χώρων τους, εφόσον:
1. δεν παραβιάζονται οι πολεοδομικές και κτιριοδομικές διατάξεις,
2. δεν δημιουργείται αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης κατά το άρθρο 5 του ΓΟΚ, 
3. δεν θίγεται η στατική επάρκεια των κτηρίων στα οποία ανήκουν οι χώροι που συνενώνονται λειτουργικά,
4. εξασφαλίζονται οι απαιτούμενες συναινέσεις των ιδιοκτητών για κάθε έναν από τους συνεννούμενους χώρους,
*Η λειτουργική συνένωση γίνεται μετά από έκδοση έγκρισης εργασιών δόμησης μικρής κλίμακας*, σύμφωνα με την Αποφ. 5219/04 (ΦΕΚ 114/Δ΄/17.02.2004).
Οι ιδιοκτήτες των χώρων που συνενώνονται δεν απαλλάσσονται από τυχόν φορολογικές επιβαρύνσεις, τέλη και εισφορές που προκύπτουν από τη λειτουργική συνένωση. Δεν απαλλάσσονται επίσης από τυχόν απαιτήσεις που σχετίζονται με τη λειτουργία τους, όπως αυτές καθορίζονται κατά περίπτωση από τον φορέα τους."

Πάνω σ' αυτήν την παράγραφο του Κτιριοδομικού αναφέρεται και η *Υ.Α. 13451/16.03.2013 (ΦΕΚ.116/ΑΑΠ/09.04.2012)* η οποία αναφέρει τα εξής:
"Η λειτουργική συνένωση χώρων της §10 του άρθρου 10 του Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού (Υ.Α.3046/1989, ΦΕΚ.59/Δ΄) μετά από αίτηση εκάστου των ιδιοκτητών των προς συνένωση χώρων ή νομίμως εξουσιοδοτημένου εκπροσώπου τους, η οποία *συνοδεύεται από τα εξής δικαιολογητικά*:
1. επικυρωμένα αντίγραφα των οικοδομικών αδειών των όμορων κτηρίων
2. τεχνική έκθεση μηχανικού όπου θα περιγράφεται η τήρηση των προϋποθέσεων της λειτουργικής συνένωσης της §10 του άρθρου 10 του Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού
3. σχέδια αρχιτεκτονικής μελέτης (κάτοψη, τομή) και μελέτης πυροπροστασίας του ενιαίου χώρου, όπου απαιτείται, η οποία εγκρίνεται από την αρμόδια πολεοδομική υπηρεσία και αποστέλλεται αρμοδίως στην αρμόδια πυροσβεστική υπηρεσία.
4. συμβολαιογραφική δήλωση του Ν.1221/1981 και μεταγραφή της, για την εξασφάλιση των υποχρεωτικών θέσεων στάθμευσης, όπου απαιτείται.
Η έγκριση περιλαμβάνει εκτός από τις εργασίες για τη συνένωση των όμορων χώρων και τυχόν εσωτερικές εργασίες διαρρυθμίσεων που απαιτούνται για την ενιαία λειτουργία του χώρου."

Οι *ΥΔΟΜ/ΚΜ* απαντούν σε σχετικό ερώτημα:
"Μπορεί να γίνει με έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας η *συνένωση καταστημάτων διαφορετικών οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών*, άρθρο 23 §5 του τεύχους τεχνικών οδηγιών ΝΟΚ και σε ποια περίπτωση; (αναφέρεται και 48ωρη, πώς διαχωρίζεται; )
Ήδη έχει αντικατασταθεί το άρθρο 4 του ΝΟΚ και για εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις, εφόσον δεν θίγονται τα στοιχεία του φέροντος οργανισμού του κτηρίου, *απαιτείται Έγκριση Εργασιών Μικρής Κλίμακας*.
Τα δικαιολογητικά, αναφέρονται στην απόφαση 55174/2013 (ΦΕΚ.2605/Β’), άρθρο 1 §3 τα γενικά και άρθρο 2 §ιθ τα ειδικά.
Στο τεύχος τεχνικών οδηγιών ΝΟΚ διακρινόταν τρεις περιπτώσεις για την λειτουργική συνένωση χώρων του ιδίου ή ομόρων κτηρίων. Ακόμη και για την λειτουργική συνένωση ομόρων κτηρίων προβλεπόταν η έκδοση Έγκρισης Εργασιών Μικρής Κλίμακας (δες αποφάσεις 13448/2012 και 13451/2012), κάτι που εξακολουθεί να ισχύει.
Κατά μείζονα λόγο, η συνένωση ομόρων καταστημάτων του ιδίου κτηρίου, που φαίνεται να είναι η περίπτωσή σας, μπορεί να γίνει με Έγκριση Εργασιών Μικρής Κλίμακας, τηρουμένων βέβαια των προϋποθέσεων του νόμου και της απόφασης (π.χ. στατικά, ειδικό κτήριο)."

Καθότι η οικοδομή είναι του 1983, δηλαδή προ ισχύος του *ΚΕΝΑΚ*, δεν χρειάζεται μελέτη κατά ΚΕΝΑΚ.

Το πιθανότερο όμως είναι εκτός των εσωτερικών διαρρυθμίσεων να ανοίξεις και μία ακόμα είσοδο προς τον κοινόχρηστο διάδρομο. Τότε απαιτείται η *συγκατάθεση* του 51% (συνήθως) των συνιδιοκτητών διότι πρόκειται για εργασία σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο. Δες όμως μήπως αναφέρεται και τίποτα "περίεργο" στον κανονισμό της οικοδομής που θα σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.

Υ.Γ.: Αν ψάξεις στη "ΔΙΑΥΓΕΙΑ" θα βρεις πρόσφατες ΕΕΜΚ για διαχωρισμό ενός διαμερίσματος σε δύο διαμερίσματα στην ΥΔΟΜ Θεσσαλονίκης.
Αντιθέτως, στην Αθήνα βλέπω ότι γίνεται έκδοση άδειας δόμησης!
Διάλεξε την ΥΔΟΜ στην οποία θα απευθυνθείς για να δεις πώς αντιμετωπίζουν το θέμα.
Προσωπικά θα συμφωνήσω με την αντιμετώπιση από την ΥΔΟΜ Θεσσαλονίκης. Δεν είναι δυνατόν ο νόμος να παραπέμπει ρητά σε ΕΕΜΚ για συνένωση όμορων κτηρίων και να μην ισχύει το ίδιο και για διαχωρισμό/συνένωση διαμερισμάτων στο ίδιο κτήριο.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## tserpe

ΔΑΟΚΑ Γ΄- Έγγραφο 14346/25-5-2017 "Σχετικά με διαχωρισμό διαμερίσματος"
http://www.ypeka.gr/Default.aspx?tab...language=el-GR

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που αφού έχουν εκδοθεί πάρα πολλές άδειες, εν προκειμένω εγκρίσεις εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας, η ΔΑΟΚΑ γνωματεύει σε αντίθεση με ό,τι ίσχυε και δημιουργείται μπάχαλο. 

Δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ το γιατί τροποποιείται το διάγραμμα δόμησης ως προς τις *απαιτούμενες θέσεις στάθμευσης* αφού το πλήθος αυτών εξαρτάται από το εμβαδόν και τη χρήση, στοιχεία που δεν αλλάζουν όταν αλλάζει η διαμερισμάτωση.

Επίσης, στις πλείστες των περιπτώσεων ανακαίνισης για τις οποίες εκδίδεται έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας για εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις, έχουμε *εργασίες στις ηλεκτρολογικές και υδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις*. Γιατί στις περιπτώσεις αυτές να εκδίδεται απλή έγκριση εργασιών κλίμακας και όχι άδεια δόμησης, όπως στις διαμερισματώσεις;
Ο ΝΟΚ αναφέρει ρητά ότι άδεια δόμησης απαιτείται μόνο σε *ειδικά κτήρια* στα οποία λόγω των διαρρυθμίσεων τροποποιούνται οι ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές εγκαταστάσεις, όχι σε κατοικίες ή γραφεία.

Τέλος, θεωρώ ότι η ΔΑΟΚΑ έχασε το νόημα της ύπαρξης στον ΝΟΚ της ειδικής κατηγορίας άδειας, της έγκρισης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας που είναι:
_ ο περιορισμός της γραφειοκρατίας, 
_ η παύση της ταλαιπωρίας των πολιτών και όσων εμπλέκονται στην παραγωγή και έγκριση μελετών και 
_η ελαχιστοποίηση των όποιων συναλλαγών 
(βλ. αιτιολογική έκθεση ΝΟΚ).

----------


## tserpe

Μήπως τώρα γίνει διαφοροποίηση και πλέον Άδεια Δόμησης θα απαιτούν και σε γραφεία και κατοικίες;...άσχετα αν ο ΝΟΚ λέει για ειδικά κτίρια.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό ακριβώς δεν λέει το έγγραφο της ΔΑΟΚΑ και σχολιάζουμε;

----------


## tserpe

> ...
> Επίσης, στις πλείστες των περιπτώσεων ανακαίνισης για τις οποίες εκδίδεται έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας για εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις, έχουμε *εργασίες στις ηλεκτρολογικές και υδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις*. Γιατί στις περιπτώσεις αυτές να εκδίδεται απλή έγκριση εργασιών κλίμακας και όχι άδεια δόμησης, όπως στις διαμερισματώσεις;.


Ακριβως γιατι να δινετε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις αδεια μικρης κλιμακα και οχι αδεια δομησης εφοσον αλλαζουν οι μελετες;Απο που προκυπτει αυτο; Αρα λαθος εκαναν και τωρα το διορθωνουν.

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί είναι ήσσονος σημασίας διαφοροποιήσεις των υπαρχόντων μελετών.
Δεν αλλάζουν ούτε τα βασικά πολεοδομικά μεγέθη, ούτε ο φέρων οργανισμός, ούτε ο πληθυσμός του κτηρίου.

----------


## tserpe

Και στις αδειες δομησης οταν εχεις εστω και μικρες διαμορφωσεις ζητανε αναθεωρηση και οχι ενημερωση του φακελου. Γιατι εκει δηλαδη και οχι και εδω;

----------


## Xάρης

Δες την τελευταία παράγραφο της παραπάνω ανάρτησής μου #4.

Όσο για το πότε απαιτείται απλή *ενημέρωση φακέλου* δες την §9.β του άρθρου 6 του Ν.4030/11, τα λέει ξεκάθαρα.

----------


## tserpe

οκ συμφωνω. 
και εμεις τωρα θα φαμε κουτοχωρο....οπως παντα....και θα κατσουμε να ακολουθουμε τις οδηγιες τους πειθήνια.

----------


## aggelos

Καλημέρα ,πιστεύετε ότι στην Αττική αλλάζουν οι θέσεις στάθμευσης; το *Π.Δ. 111/2004* αναφέρει νέα κτίρια και προσθήκες  επομένως ο διαχωρισμός δεν πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται. Μήπως παρέβλεψα κάτι ;

----------


## rgelena

Οροφοδιαμέρισμα του 1969 έχει εκ κατασκευής 2 εισόδους.
Η μετακίνηση της 2ης εισόδου σε άλλη θέση (διαχωρισμός 1 διαμερίσματος σε 2 νέα),
απαιτεί την συναίνεση των συνιδιοκτητών επί του κοινοχρήστου?

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι.

----------

